# What are these invaders on my lime tree?



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been invaded.

Any ideas what these are and what to do to rid them?



Sorry for the quality, taken on my phone. They look like some type of worm, catepillar-ish..


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I don't know but I am about to go out back and check my lime, and lemon tree's for those critters right now......


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I was going to ask the same question. These critters only appear on my single orange tree. I have a lemon tree full of lemons but they are not on it.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I found the answer to my own question, they are leaf-footed bugs. They have the ability to pore through my oranges, all of the fruit will drop after a while. They can also destroy the leaves with their fluid or saliva. I already saw a bunch of leaves curling up and a bunch of red color baby bugs. I sprayed them with water to drop'em to the ground and then spray some wasp killer to kill them instantly. Here are some description. Citrus trees are not the only thing they can eat so be on the lookout.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/34924

http://www.floridagardener.com/DNN/FGGardenBlog/tabid/59/EntryID/33/Default.aspx


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Mantaray said:


> I was going to ask the same question. These critters only appear on my single orange tree. I have a lemon tree full of lemons but they are not on it.


 They go by the common names of stink bug or blister bug. Spray 'em with Orthenex.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I have always called them stink bugs.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Little better picture*

I have several of the alien creatures on my Lemon and Orange tree also. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Spray 'em with Orthenex.


For the love of all that's Holy don't do this. Orthenex is for use on non-edible plants only. Sevin will work nicely or for an organic solution use Safers soap or diatomaceous earth.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep....sevin dust fixed mine


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Invaders on citrus trees*

John and Crack, That's an "orange dog", the larva of the Giant Swallowtail butterfly. 
They won't really damage your tree, maybe eat bits of a leaf, but really just hangs around til it goes to next stage in it's life. 
Not sure of stages of life cycle, but eventually becomes a beautiful butterfly.

Hope you folks got room for a FL. sportsman evacuee, the Florida Sportsman forum has gone downhill due to an "upgrade" and don't feel very homey anymore. 
Larry33843


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

ooops!

I wont sevin dust them if they come back


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Seven dust is a powder. I have a big tree . Is there a spray type that will work?


----------

